# Episode 197 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we go zero to 60 with a new segment on the show, we also jump across the ocean to England to talk about hunting deer in England! You can check it out at:

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_197_final.mp3


----------

